# Year 10 slowly getting the hang of it.



## CHJ (8 Jan 2014)

Nine years in and still playing, looks like I'll be mostly sticking with little bits of wood for 2014.

The usual,
*Ash and Walnut*, 100mm dia.








Something a bit lighter in colour ways, home cured.
*Hedgerow Ash and Elm*, 165mm dia.








Aim for the year, to keep things simple and easy to machine, let the available wood have it's say in deciding how to throw it all together and just be happy to play when the mood takes me.


----------



## nev (8 Jan 2014)

CHJ":1yn1x32b said:


> Aim for the year, to keep things simple and easy to machine, let the available wood have it's say in deciding how to throw it all together and just be happy to play when the mood takes me.



A good philosophy I think!

Did you cheat with a beading tool on the first one or go freehand with a spindle gouge?


----------



## Grahamshed (8 Jan 2014)

Now I like those, especially the second one. Your combinations of wood are always interesting but that one is quite subtle and very pleasing to my eye.


----------



## CHJ (8 Jan 2014)

nev":1bmhyniu said:


> ....Did you cheat with a beading tool on the first one or go freehand with a spindle gouge?



Cheated, keeping things simple and avoiding the possible frustration of poor skill level rearing its ugly head.


----------



## boysie39 (8 Jan 2014)

Chas. Class ,Class ,Class . don't even think of changing ,If it ain't broke don't fix it .!!!!

Look forward to many more pictures , :lol: :lol: =D> =D>


----------



## Graham Orm (8 Jan 2014)

Superb.


----------



## Dalboy (8 Jan 2014)

Another two great pieces of segmented turning.

The first one reminds me of tribal jewellery with the segmented central section maybe a theme there


----------



## woodfarmer (8 Jan 2014)

Both beautiful, I love the way you managed to get the figuring in the ash and elm bowl to show and jealous of the lack of toolmarks


----------



## Paul.J (8 Jan 2014)

Great work again Chas and glad to see you are gonna keep things simple for 2014 :shock: 
I reckon you deserve an MBE for services to woodturning and heres to the next ten years =D>


----------



## CHJ (8 Jan 2014)

woodfarmer":323bs0s4 said:


> ...., I love the way you managed to get the figuring in the ash and elm bowl to show



Using segments or sandwiched wood allows you to cut through the grain layers as you form the curves, this accentuates the 'figuring' , trying to remember which orientation produces which effect is the problem.
The inner base effect for instance is just the result of a shallow depression in the face of a 'flat plank'.



woodfarmer":323bs0s4 said:


> ...., jealous of the lack of toolmarks




That's what abrasives are for, sharp tools avoid too much bruising, but anyone who says they can get a perfect finish quickly straight off the gouge in differing wood density situations such as these pieces is fibbing.

Just make sure the abrasives are sharp and be careful not to round off details or undercut soft areas by pressing too hard.

Treat the abrasive as a cutting tool which you are controlling, either used freehand or supported with a block of wood or steel rule.

Be prepared to give the odd area a rub with the grain whilst piece is stationary, doing this often means that you can stop sanding a couple of grades coarser and not see any scratches than if the piece is rotating.

Both those pieces were treated with 120-180-240 grit prior to sealing and buffing.


----------



## gregmcateer (8 Jan 2014)

Sweetly done, Mr Chas, sweetly done


----------



## Woodmonkey (8 Jan 2014)

Really nice work, do you sell these?


----------



## wallace (8 Jan 2014)

Chas I really like the light coloured one its brill


----------



## MMUK (8 Jan 2014)

If I'm that good in ten year's time then I'll be quite content


----------



## Soylent1 (8 Jan 2014)

That's awesome work! I bet it takes a lot of time setting up the piece? gluing all the bits and pieces of different wood together and making sure its just right - its excellent, precise joinery even before it's turned! 

Keep up the good work!


----------



## CHJ (8 Jan 2014)

Soylent1":3759azkt said:


> That's awesome work! I bet it takes a lot of time setting up the piece? gluing all the bits and pieces of different wood together and making sure its just right - its excellent, precise joinery even before it's turned!



Don't be over awed, it is actually very simple and relatively quick to do.

The only criteria that have to be mastered are attention to detail in setting up your cutting saw and in turning the mating joints true. 

Have a look at this PDF (2.6mb) and you will see how basic the assembly is, it's just the cutting that has to be accurate.


----------



## EnErY (9 Jan 2014)

Post summut You naffed up chas just To give me a bit of confidence ...... :lol: more fine exquisite pieces like em all Chas fine examples of segmented turning wish mine stayed whole long enough to post.
Regards
Bill


----------



## Rlewisrlou66 (9 Jan 2014)

Very well written WIP/Tutorial thank you.
I think that is definitely a keeper for future reference.


----------



## procell (9 Jan 2014)

yet again you have proved that practice makes perfect. Lovely work!


----------



## CHJ (9 Jan 2014)

Thanks for the comments gents but I'm far from an accomplished turner, I could never earn a living doing it, tool control is only just adequate, I spend more of my time finding 'engineering' ways to accomplish something than spending time improving my tool techniques, can't ever envision developing my hand skills to the point of having that straight from the tool finish achievable by many for instance or the patience to do more intricate work.

Practise does reduce the number of failures, and even if it does not improve your ability significantly it gives you the experience and chance to develop an operating method and shop/tool layout that makes mistakes and accidents less likely.


----------



## Metal_Gazza (9 Jan 2014)

Lovely pieces... Great job!!!


----------



## winemaker (9 Jan 2014)

Very nice something to aspire to =D>


----------



## woodfarmer (9 Jan 2014)

CHJ":1yw7w2ht said:


> Soylent1":1yw7w2ht said:
> 
> 
> > That's awesome work! I bet it takes a lot of time setting up the piece? gluing all the bits and pieces of different wood together and making sure its just right - its excellent, precise joinery even before it's turned!
> ...




I have downloaded that pdf for future reference. many thanks...

as an aside, what/how does the thank thing work here, been looking for something like a facebook like.


----------



## Dalboy (9 Jan 2014)

If you want to thank someone go to the post you want to thank them in and click on the little square with the yellow hand with a thumb up ( Next to the "Report" box)


----------



## woodfarmer (9 Jan 2014)

Dalboy":xfv7ulol said:


> If you want to thank someone go to the post you want to thank them in and click on the little square with the yellow hand with a thumb up ( Next to the "Report" box)




Thanks


----------



## darkness (10 Jan 2014)

Beautiful work i really liked the first piece Thanks for posting


----------



## CHJ (10 Jan 2014)

Another collection of bits, mentioned elsewhere was the fact that a bit of base lift can enhance the appearance of a piece, as with this sample I often just chamfer the base from the sidewall towards the centre support area as opposed to having a distinctive step.

*Ash and Walnut* again, 205mm diam.














Notice on the base view how the figuring changes direction rather spectacularly between convex on the periphery and concave on the central portion.


----------



## renderer01 (13 Jan 2014)

Big +1 to all said here, very nice work. Something I keep promising myself is to get into is segmented work but I never do have the time just to go play and learn how.

Rend.


----------



## CHJ (16 Jan 2014)

A sweetener ordered by SWMBO, 

*Sugar Basin in Cherry*. 100mm dia.


----------



## Grahamshed (16 Jan 2014)

Love the cherry sugar bowl.

I am going to have to read up on this segmented stuff, not sure how you would arrange the woods for some of the pieces you achieve.


----------



## CHJ (20 Jan 2014)

Something a little different from the wood pile.

*Sumac*, (110mm high)







Shows quite a lot of Chatoyance in real life with the high gloss.
Not easy to show in images, usual problem, show the gloss and get loads of reflection, diffuse the light and loose the gloss.


----------



## Paul.J (20 Jan 2014)

Very nice Chas,lovely grain on the Sumac not unlike Laburnum.??


----------



## CHJ (20 Jan 2014)

Paul.J":3v084kd7 said:


> Very nice Chas,lovely grain on the Sumac not unlike Laburnum.??



A much Softer wood *Paul*, don't know how it will wear in use, probably OK for small bud vases etc. but don't think it would last long as a large 'user' piece without picking up finger nail marks and knock blemishes.

If I find a bigger piece in the pile I might try hardening the surface with a good soak in something before final finish.


----------



## CHJ (22 Jan 2014)

Some more *Sumac*, 155mm high.


----------



## Paul.J (23 Jan 2014)

Nice matching pair Chas,i like the sugar bowl as well,that'll get plenty of use then


----------



## Grahamshed (23 Jan 2014)

The bud vase looks great Chas but never heard of Sumac. Where is it from ? Tree or bush ?


----------



## CHJ (23 Jan 2014)

Grahamshed":38epyp1v said:


> The bud vase looks great Chas but never heard of Sumac. Where is it from ? Tree or bush ?


In my Garden it was a Tree of the Rhus Genus about 5-6mtrs high, (I think Rhus typhina [usa] )


----------



## Grahamshed (23 Jan 2014)

Oh, Staghorn. Of course, and yes, very soft. Looks good though.


----------



## procell (23 Jan 2014)

Love the bud vase and candle holders. That grain is amazing. Will be on the lookout for those bush/trees now. Did you cut the blank on a diagonal as the grain looks to be slanting from top to bottom?


----------



## CHJ (23 Jan 2014)

procell":2cdrjl9b said:


> Did you cut the blank on a diagonal as the grain looks to be slanting from top to bottom?


They are just blanks trimmed off square to maximise wood from slightly bent branch wood to reduce storage volume after initial drying, pith is still in but not on centreline of pieces. That combined with cutting through the grain boundaries gives the shift of line.


----------



## CHJ (29 Jan 2014)

Must get that lathe alignment sorted :?








*Walnut and Oak.*


----------



## woodfarmer (29 Jan 2014)

I have never heard of Sumac before, but have had a bit of stagshorn pass through. have maybe half a dozen bushes. They do like to spread through root suckers (bit like acacia). It is very light and resinous and outdoors burns with a lovely smell. Shan't be burning any more of it though. Those candlesticks look very nice, but... stagshorn is -very- flammable due to the resin


----------



## Grahamshed (29 Jan 2014)

Walnut and oak work well together. Very nice.


----------



## johnny.t. (29 Jan 2014)

A new slant on your turning style there Chas! (ha, got in a Chas style pun  )


----------



## Paul.J (30 Jan 2014)

Is that oval in shape Chas :shock:


----------



## devonwoody (30 Jan 2014)

Chas. your post above sent me into a dream. 

Thanks for a lovely morning.


----------



## CHJ (4 Mar 2014)

Bashed out something of an older style just to get away from the stock sort-out that has been going on to make room for 2016-17 needs.

*Walnut & Beech* 200mm dia.


----------



## devonwoody (4 Mar 2014)

Looks terrific, and is it only 6mm thick?


----------



## CHJ (4 Mar 2014)

devonwoody":1tsvyjp4 said:


> Looks terrific, and is it only 6mm thick?


Varies between 7 & 8mm *John*.


----------



## nev (4 Mar 2014)

Thats a cracker, looks almost like inlay work.


----------



## Grahamshed (4 Mar 2014)

Beautiful work, and walnut / beech go together so well.


----------



## CHJ (12 Mar 2014)

Another for the collection finished, managed to fit an hour in the shed while it was too cool for the gardening chores this morning.

*Walnut & Ash* (lid) with a sliver or two of *Beech* just for luck. (145mm dia.)


----------



## Grahamshed (12 Mar 2014)

Yet another masterpiece from the segmented master.


----------



## devonwoody (12 Mar 2014)

Yes chj that looks good.

I have just had the last two days out in the garden and into mending fences plus I have got to get the beds going. So I reckon I could be another month before I am in the shed.


----------



## Dalboy (12 Mar 2014)

Some more great pieces I like the contrast with the woods. Whenever I try contrast the lighter wood always seems to darken.


----------



## CHJ (6 Apr 2014)

Rain stopped garden play, time for a spin.

*Walnut & Oak,* 175mm dia.


----------



## devonwoody (6 Apr 2014)

Another cracker CHJ. :deer :deer =D> =D>


----------



## Bodrighy (6 Apr 2014)

I have to confess Chas that I am so used to you 'churning' out these close to perfect segmented boxes I don't usually bother to comment but this latest one appeals to me, love the shape of it. Needless to say the workmanship etc is as usual pretty much perfect. 

Pete


----------



## CHJ (6 Apr 2014)

Glad it strikes a chord *Pete*, not quite the shape envisaged when segment ring was glued up but had to change the top section somewhat due to available wood size constraints.
Spent a while cogitating changing the knob back to my usual broader, squatter style or maybe a taller finial* but decided to leave it as is, being something different for a change.

* Never sure about finials on something that could end up as a user.


----------



## J-G (6 Apr 2014)

CHJ":1ywcfl93 said:


> Rain stopped garden play, time for a spin.


Intrigued by your work, CHJ, I set about doing something similar -- but -- Ellipitcal.

I made this before I bought the sanding sealer at the recent Axminster event so it is finished only with what I had at the time - a mixture of Bees and Carnauba wax.

The wall thickness is between 1.3 and 2 mm though the rim is 3-4mm. 

Walnut and Beech - 93mm x 75mm x 50mm high.

JG


----------



## Spindle (6 Apr 2014)

Hi Chas

Love the shape of this one - almost classical =D> =D> 

Regards Mick


----------



## CHJ (6 Apr 2014)

J-G":1xkyq2nq said:


> Intrigued by your work, CHJ, I set about doing something similar -- but -- Ellipitcal.


That's an intriguing twist to the subject, considerable thought gone into the blank assembly and some excellent tool control to work to that thickness with an elliptical chuck.
Looks like you get as much pleasure out of solving the construction hurdles as the turning itself, I love to see such work, creation of the piece taking president over tool and materials.


----------



## J-G (6 Apr 2014)

CHJ":18rgbsds said:


> J-G":18rgbsds said:
> 
> 
> > Intrigued by your work, CHJ, I set about doing something similar -- but -- Ellipitcal.
> ...



You seem to have understood my character from just one post CHJ  

I think I spent a good day using SketchUp to analyse the issues that I might have and then a few hours designing a 'sine' table to ease the manufacture of the segments (5° Walnut - 12.5° and 50° Beech) - I don't have a chop saw.

The gluing up had its moments but overall was probably the easy part :lol:


----------



## Grahamshed (6 Apr 2014)

Chas and J.G they are both lovely pieces. I really don't think I would have the patience to glue them all up but one day, when I get the hang of the more basic stuff, I will have a go.


----------



## Paul.J (11 Apr 2014)

Missed this piece Chas, :shock: looks very nice and a nice change.
Think i would have gone with a different lid/finial to give it some extra height.


----------



## CHJ (14 Apr 2014)

That was my first after thought *Paul,* but having mulled it over decided to leave as is for the time being.


----------



## CHJ (14 Apr 2014)

*Walnut and Oak* 100mm dia.







*Walnut and Oak* 110mm dia.


----------



## J-G (14 Apr 2014)

Interesting to see the difference in the relative size of the 'pointed' finial pot at 110mm dia compared to your previous post of the one at 175mm dia. - it could be that both finials are the same size of course but I prefer the proportions of the 110mm dia version.

I love the basic profile of both though.


----------



## Grahamshed (14 Apr 2014)

Beautiful work as always Chas.


----------



## Paul.J (15 Apr 2014)

Very nice Chas  
You will have to do a segmented finial to match :?:


----------



## CHJ (17 Apr 2014)

Just filling in a spare corner of the day.
*Sumac *170mm H.


----------



## J-G (17 Apr 2014)

CHJ":6gc02925 said:


> 170mm dia.


At a rough estimate I calculate that the candle-wick is 50mm long and the sticks are about 600mm high :lol:


----------



## CHJ (17 Apr 2014)

Oooopppss


----------



## Dalboy (17 Apr 2014)

Your segmented boxes are fantastic CHJ.

One day I will have a go at this here segmented lark(and totally b---s it up :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: ).


----------



## CHJ (18 Apr 2014)

*Jewellery box with Ring Finial.*
*Walnut & Ash,* 133mm dia.


----------



## devonwoody (19 Apr 2014)

Chas. they are just superb. How about a display picture of all this design.


----------



## CHJ (25 Apr 2014)

Rainy afternoon-Shed-a few more Bits of Wood.

*Walnut and Ash* 125mm dia.


----------



## Grahamshed (25 Apr 2014)

How on earth do you find tools small enough ??

Stunning, as usual.


----------



## CHJ (25 Apr 2014)

Grahamshed":1kf1ky1d said:


> How on earth do you find tools small enough ??


It's easy, just have another senior moment


----------



## Grahamshed (25 Apr 2014)

CHJ":2tini2a8 said:


> Grahamshed":2tini2a8 said:
> 
> 
> > How on earth do you find tools small enough ??
> ...



Oh yes, I've met them


----------



## devonwoody (26 Apr 2014)

Hi. Chas, pity those grain lines do not continue in alignment round the top    

Yeah Ok another super one.

=D> =D> =D>


----------



## CHJ (1 May 2014)

Back to the little jobs, a start on a whole stack of oddments to shuffle out of the way, enthusiasm waning as they often take longer than more serious stuff due to holding restrictions and scrap ratio due to hidden splits etc.
*Cherry,* 110mm dia.








*Yew*, 95mm dia.


----------



## Bodrighy (1 May 2014)

Chas! They still have bark on them LOL> Not going rustic on me are you LOL? Lovely work though. As to be expected from you.

Pete


----------



## CHJ (1 May 2014)

Bodrighy":17qljtdp said:


> Chas! They still have bark on them LOL> Not going rustic on me are you LOL? ..


Got about a dozen more to do, a particular individual has firmly pointed out that promises have not been met and stuff needs shifting before it fossilizes in place.

Mind you even the new stuff is having a go at me and trying to put down concrete roots.


----------



## CHJ (3 May 2014)

Just to encourage *Graham* to spend a bit more on electricity.


Grahamshed":1onrbjzc said:


> I still think I will be keeping the lights on tonight :shock: :shock: :shock:



*Cherry, *115mm dia.



*Cherry, *120mm dia.


----------



## Grahamshed (3 May 2014)

CHJ":21i61f95 said:


> Just to encourage *Graham* to spend a bit more on electricity.
> 
> 
> Grahamshed":21i61f95 said:
> ...



Hey ..... they're ganging up on me. It's the invasion of the body snatchers.

Where is our Chas ? Has he been segmented ?


----------



## wcndave (3 May 2014)

It sounds like you are getting stock in years in advance, is that right.

How do you store and season it?

I got some cherry and apple logs, which split within a week.
I tried to skin the next batch and they split in a day or so.

You seem to have used whole logs in good condition for some pieces? Any tips?


----------



## CHJ (3 May 2014)

wcndave":emku3emt said:


> It sounds like you are getting stock in years in advance, is that right.


Yes three to four years at least, I try to let nature sort it out rather than spending time trying to force it.



wcndave":emku3emt said:


> How do you store and season it?



The best I can suggest is the notes I put in the Help Sticky.











wcndave":emku3emt said:


> I tried to skin the next batch and they split in a day or so.


Never remove the bark, the prime task is to slow the bulk of the moisture loss down and try and achieve an even loss rate, you need to try and slow the surface moisture loss down enough to allow the inner moisture time to migrate out to maintain an even balance.

You have added problems with your hot dry climate encouraging rapid moisture loss, best if you can store your wood in a shaded area and cover stack with a cloth or heavy paper sheet to provide a micro climate around the stack, you need some air movement, but normal atmospheric pressure change usually gives enough movement. That way the wood under cover is in a slightly higher humidity environment and keeping the outer shell of the logs nearer the core moisture level.

Try placing some in thick Paper Bags, (not plastic, as that will encourage mould forming).


----------



## CHJ (4 May 2014)

Five more for the collection.





<<<WIP link


----------



## JustBen (5 May 2014)

Wonderful work chas.
A quick question after reading the posts on your website, am I right in thinking you use CA glue for all your segmented glue-ups?


----------



## CHJ (5 May 2014)

JustBen":2gg73u63 said:


> Wonderful work chas.
> A quick question after reading the posts on your website, am I right in thinking you use CA glue for all your segmented glue-ups?


Not any more, I used to use it when in a hurry to assemble pencil pots and the like on the lathe and never had a problem, but for the segmented boxes and bowls I now use Cascamite.
CA would not give you enough handling and clamping time on closed segment work.


----------



## Bodrighy (5 May 2014)

CA glue is great for small tasks but it does get brittle with age so for larger jobs like this it isn't the best choice. 

Pete


----------



## woodfarmer (5 May 2014)

I used to use cascamite and aerolite 304 when I was building boats. The cascamite is great for giving you time to lay up a laminated form.


----------



## CHJ (8 May 2014)

Checking stocks for moisture content, nearly there, hope this one at 20% behaves itself.

*Ash *160mm dia.


----------



## Grahamshed (8 May 2014)

That looks pretty deep. Can I ask what you used to hollow it out ?


First one to say dynamite goes to the naughty step !!


----------



## CHJ (8 May 2014)

Grahamshed":3pu0zngg said:


> That looks pretty deep. Can I ask what you used to hollow it out ?


My two 3/8" Bowl Gouges, swapping nose angle for the transition across the base.


----------



## CHJ (9 May 2014)

Another bit of wood gets spun to death.

*Ash * 162mm dia.


----------



## CHJ (12 May 2014)

Barking in the Bodrighy direction:-

*Ash* 155mm dia.


----------



## Dalboy (12 May 2014)

i like that the chunky look and the bark. That is the most suitable wood for natural edge as it shows a nice contrast.

When I first glanced at the pictures the very last one threw me looked like the foot was sitting at an angle to the bowl. Then the brain caught up with the eyes :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bodrighy (12 May 2014)

LOL. You're getting there Chas, we'll have you perverted yet. 

Lovely bowl by the way....

Pete


----------



## CHJ (12 May 2014)

Could not resist converting more of this chunk to shavings so that it would hold more than a couple of Walnuts.

*Ash* 175mm dia.


----------



## CHJ (13 May 2014)

Battle of the Bark and Branch inclusions.

*Yew* 180mm diam.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (13 May 2014)

Newly worked yew is soooo beautiful - it's such a shame that it darkens.


----------



## CHJ (13 May 2014)

Another one ready for collection.
*Yew* 170mm dia.


----------



## JustBen (13 May 2014)

Very nice. I wish I had more logs to turn. 
Must go visit my tree surgeon soon.

Every morning I pass a row of newly felled trees already cut into 2 metre lengths.
They keep trying to jump in my van. If only....


----------



## Grahamshed (13 May 2014)

Aren't they just fantastic ? The quality of the turning goes without saying but that wood is truly awesome.


----------



## CHJ (13 May 2014)

JustBen":f9nbzf2c said:


> Very nice. I wish I had more logs to turn.
> Must go visit my tree surgeon soon.
> 
> Every morning I pass a row of newly felled trees already cut into 2 metre lengths.
> They keep trying to jump in my van. If only....


Never have a problem sourcing wood, trying to get it in a fit state to turn is a different matter not least finding the patience quotient needed and getting others to appreciate the need for it.


----------



## CHJ (13 May 2014)

Grahamshed":29jqiq0i said:


> Aren't they just fantastic ? The quality of the turning goes without saying but that wood is truly awesome.


Unfortunately as Pete will no doubt verify it's the character wood that provides the most agro. and can be disproportionately time consuming.
Trying not to be too precious about included imperfections as long as they hold together naturally, recipient is not into artificial enhancements.


----------



## CHJ (14 May 2014)

Another morning effort, warts and all.

*Yew *166mm dia.


----------



## Bodrighy (14 May 2014)

Yew is indeed a gorgeous wood but it has a mind of it's own. I have a bowl that I turned a week or two ago and it came off the lathe looking great. It has been indoors since then and has developed a split. I am now waiting for it to stop moving so I can fill the split. As Chas says, character wood often has hidden splits etc./ I have just been given a root ball that looks really promising. I'll get some photos of it and perhaps do a WIP as it could fall apart or become a thing of beauty. Who knows.

Pete


----------



## CHJ (17 May 2014)

Another piece off the production line and delivered this morning.

*Ash* 170mm dia.




Now to sort out the kit for some basic pens for someone that have been awaiting the enthusiasm to tackle.


----------



## CHJ (19 May 2014)

Started on the Pens, nothing special, wood source is the guiding factor and everyday users required.
Most are Yew with a bit of Beech and Ash.



A few more to do when the mood takes.

Did manage to find some unexpected work in the shop setting up for these, the Versa Chuck I have as currently set-up does not run true enough for pen turning.
Nothing significant to show on bowls, well within the range expected from differing wood compression of spigots etc. so had not noticed.
So it's out with the dial gauge in the near future and find where the problem is, Body (don't think so, not externally anyway) Jaw Carriers/scroll or Accessory Jaw location.


----------



## Grahamshed (19 May 2014)

Those are classy rather than the brashness of the acrylic types


----------



## JustBen (19 May 2014)

Have you done/thought about doing a video of you turning a project from start to finish?


----------



## CHJ (19 May 2014)

JustBen":hs0r4k0a said:


> Have you done/thought about doing a video of you turning a project from start to finish?


Yes but there are never enough hours in the day, and my technique/methods would probably drive the professionals to despair.


----------



## JustBen (19 May 2014)

It's always nice to see how others do it and which path they take to the finished result be it the 'professional' way or not.

I too would drive people crazy if they saw how I work but it works for me.


----------



## Bodrighy (19 May 2014)

What is the 'professional' way? Talk to ten pros and you are likely to get ten different answers. The only right way is the safe way that works for you. 

Pete


----------



## CHJ (21 May 2014)

CHJ":3elx9rcs said:


> .......Did manage to find some unexpected work in the shop setting up for these, the Versa Chuck I have as currently set-up does not run true enough for pen turning.
> Nothing significant to show on bowls, well within the range expected from differing wood compression of spigots etc. so had not noticed.
> So it's out with the dial gauge in the near future and find where the problem is, Body (don't think so, not externally anyway) Jaw Carriers/scroll or Accessory Jaw location.


Spent half hour this evening sorting the above problem.
Dial gauge out and put on the engineering hat.
Give Scroll and Jaw carriers a brush down
Chuck body fitted to spindle and checked run-out of periphery:-- 0.001" ----------- near enough.
Check Jaw Carrier Safety/Location spigots run-out:- 0.002" as near as I can determine without hard clamping. 
Clamp steel bar test piece in inner Carrier Nose Jaws, run-out :- 0.015"............... !!!****???!!! 

Fortunately all biased to one Jaw Carrier, No.4. Out with the fine file and draw file nose of No.4 and check with a couple of carrier removal and re-fits and settle for less than 0.002" run-out as being near enough.

Another little niggle sorted, think I'll have a large Late Bottled Vintage Port to bolster the feel good factor.


----------



## devonwoody (22 May 2014)

Chas. could you come down and sort mine out, I reckon it could be 1mm out?

So bought another new one yesterday. a cheapie, should see me out.


----------



## Grahamshed (22 May 2014)

There are definite advantages to having spent your life doing 'practical' things rather than life sciences. I would have no idea where to start with that.


----------



## CHJ (22 May 2014)

Sometimes a Man has Got to Do what a Man has Got to Do.

Then of course he also has to do what he is instructed to do.






And from the two bits of wood , bottom left.

*Ash,* 160mm.




*Ash,* 162mm


----------



## Grahamshed (22 May 2014)

Now you're just showing off


----------



## CHJ (28 May 2014)

Holiday visitors duly entertained, a little retail therapy and associated lunches out so someone can have a change from kitchen duties, some odd jobs out of the way.
So a rainy morning excuse today to tidy up the greenhouse and spend a couple of hours in the shed. Nothing special, just another exercise in avoiding tool marks and trimmed knuckles.

*Ash* 165mm.


----------



## Paul.J (28 May 2014)

Lovely work as usual Chas  
Do you get much tear out with the beading tools, think i might be investing meself.


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (28 May 2014)

That's a really good question. I just last week bought for the first time a beading cutter that fits in a stem. I tried it and it cuts the side grooves fine but the actual bead gets a mullering on its most outer edge. The grain was tearing quite badly necessitating some rescue work with a skew. That kind of defeats the object in my view. I was holding the cutter slightly down from centre and I took the trouble to lap the top with a diamond stone so in theory it was pretty sharp. Am I doing anything obviously wrong?


----------



## CHJ (28 May 2014)

Paul.J":201jyujo said:


> ..Do you get much tear out with the beading tools, think i might be investing meself.


A great deal depends upon the wood species *Paul,* as a matter of fact the Ash is one of the worst for problems, it's very easy to tear/break-out the short grain areas. Soaking in sealer or thin CA can help but common sense would avoid such wood orientation.
But as is norm, the whim to try something and common sense are often mutually at odds.
As the beading tools I have are in effect profiled scrapers, keeping the edge sharp and at times angling them in trailing mode helps.


----------



## Paul.J (28 May 2014)

Are they the Ashley Iles tools you have Chas and how do you sharpen them?


----------



## Dalboy (28 May 2014)

CHJ":2a32ne5b said:


> But as is norm, the whim to try something and common sense are often mutually at odds.


Without these odds there would not be some of the great turnings that you have produced

I have thought about one or two of these so may have to save up and buy a couple


----------



## CHJ (28 May 2014)

Paul.J":3ohba9g1 said:


> Are they the Ashley Iles tools you have Chas and how do you sharpen them?


Yes Paul, I purchased just the steels direct back in 2009 soon after they started marketing them.
I dress the 'top' with a diamond card in use, occasionally lightly dress top on wheel if I've started to facet surface.


----------



## devonwoody (29 May 2014)

CHJ":fhonc9h2 said:


> Paul.J":fhonc9h2 said:
> 
> 
> > ..Do you get much tear out with the beading tools, think i might be investing meself.
> ...



I have got three different sizes of that chisel £5 each plus postage if anyone wants to contact me via pm.

Lovely work Chas. and we still have visitors around, 28 year old beautiful granddaughter coming in today.


----------



## Paul.J (29 May 2014)

Cheers Chas.I remember you getting the steel,but didn't think it was that long ago :shock:


----------



## CHJ (29 May 2014)

Another basic for the batch.
*Yew*, 167mm dia.


----------



## Spindle (29 May 2014)

Random Orbital Bob":zn5sf09e said:


> I just last week bought for the first time a beading cutter that fits in a stem. I tried it and it cuts the side grooves fine but the actual bead gets a mullering on its most outer edge. The grain was tearing quite badly necessitating some rescue work with a skew. That kind of defeats the object in my view. I was holding the cutter slightly down from centre and I took the trouble to lap the top with a diamond stone so in theory it was pretty sharp. Am I doing anything obviously wrong?



Hi

I have the same issue with my Sorby set, They are as sharp as I can make them but unless I stop forming the bead as soon as it is complete the top rips out. Tried it with different woods, close grain is obviously less prone but still suffers, and differing angles show that a slight trail is best, again no surprise there.

So all I really have to offer is to try and stop 'over forming' the bead.

Regards Mick


----------



## Grahamshed (29 May 2014)

Lovely, bet they sell better than the ash ones.


----------



## CHJ (31 May 2014)

Grahamshed":96us30yk said:


> Lovely, bet they sell better than the ash ones.


Yes Graham can't dry the wood fast enough, last year several tons of yew were taken out of the source woodland as firewood, guy doing the clear-out was only interested in easiest option, not converting it or any other form of marketing.
Managed to salvage a bit more from this winters crop thank goodness. 


Tea Time commission for a couple of *Cherry* bowls, done, dusted and delivered by 20.00 hrs.




Not a perfect match but customer was happy.

.





















.




42mm dia.


----------



## CHJ (1 Jun 2014)

Trying to keep up with demand, never quite as pleasurable as just doing your own thing.

*Yew,* 170mm dia.




*Yew*, 172mm dia.


----------



## CHJ (2 Jun 2014)

Two more moved to the out box.

*Ash,* 175mm dia.



*Yew,* 135mm dia.


----------



## Paul.J (3 Jun 2014)

Lovely work Chas  
Have you put a flat base in the Ash bowl??


----------



## CHJ (3 Jun 2014)

Paul.J":35i3mph7 said:


> Have you put a flat base in the Ash bowl??


Almost Paul, slight slope towards centre which parallels outer base, customer wants usable volume in a few as opposed to just flowing lines.


----------



## CHJ (3 Jun 2014)

Felt the need for a bit more lift today,
*Yew,* 153mm dia.


----------



## Grahamshed (3 Jun 2014)

Lovely little bowls Chas.


----------



## CHJ (3 Jun 2014)

Just trying to vary the form a little Graham, it's good folks preferences differ so much, all seem to find a home and it means I can let the wood make most of the decisions.


----------



## CHJ (5 Jun 2014)

Another bit of *Yew* salvaged from the collection of splits it was growing, 150mm dia.


----------



## Grahamshed (5 Jun 2014)

theres lovely. You cannot beat a good bit of yew


----------



## Paul.J (5 Jun 2014)

Thats nice Chas,nice beading again


----------



## CHJ (6 Jun 2014)

You guessed it, a bit more *Yew,* 148mm dia.


----------



## Grahamshed (6 Jun 2014)

I love that shape Chas, a nice gentle curve.


----------



## Paul.J (6 Jun 2014)

Very nice Chas,you're having a good run at the moment.


----------



## CHJ (6 Jun 2014)

Just trying to get a requested batch out of the way Paul, left some awkward blanks on the bench till last, next couple of days will see if there is anything in the middle of them other than rubbish.
Probably have enough dried in the store for about ten or a dozen more, whether I can work up the enthusiasm to keep going without changing tack for a while we will have to see.


----------



## CHJ (7 Jun 2014)

Got self into gear early enough to spend an hour before lunch making a mess in the shed.
Think I'm going to have to leave rest of this batch of stock a while, or only cut blanks as required as the last ones in the pre-prepared batch are starting to open up.

*Yew,* 150mm dia.


----------



## CHJ (10 Jun 2014)

Well some asked if anything ever goes wrong, 
Well it's not so much gone wrong but an annoyance, never one to deliberately take something off the lathe with a tooling blemish showing, this one caught me out, not visible in normal daylight situations but as soon as it's put in the light tent radial tooling marks are visible on the inner surface.

*Pear *163mm dia.







Was originally going to offer this and hopefully a couple more pieces as a bit of a mystery, if it wasn't for the fact that the wood came as a gift (thanks *PaulJ*) with all the bark on and an original leaf example I would have sworn it was Walnut the wood is so dark.
It's pretty punky in areas so the tree was probably well in decline before harvesting.
Other Pear I collected locally last year has identical cratered bark, almost Cork like in appearance, you would be forgiven for thinking it was the same tree, but is a pale pink in colour throughout akin to Cherry.


----------



## Dalboy (10 Jun 2014)

That is one nice piece of wood and you have done it proud. 

I know what you mean about marks you sand and inspect everything looks good apply a finish still looks good take it off the lathe and out of the shed and there it is a nice tool mark.


----------



## Paul.J (11 Jun 2014)

That certainly doesn't look like the pear i turned Chas from the same batch,but on saying that it was from a different supplier to my usual and the pear was mixed up with other sawn up logs so might have picked up summat different??
Pity about the marks,and you have plenty of daylight in the shed.
Lovely bowl though Chas,will you be power sanding the marks out??


----------



## CHJ (11 Jun 2014)

Paul.J":17f5ram2 said:


> That certainly doesn't look like the pear i turned Chas from the same batch,but on saying that it was from a different supplier to my usual and the pear was mixed up with other sawn up logs so might have picked up summat different??


It's got me puzzled Paul, given the wood without the Bark I would have said Walnut but the bark is so thick and open textured and looks identical to some pear I have, plus I've never seen Walnut with such open texture bark.



Paul.J":17f5ram2 said:


> Pity about the marks,and you have plenty of daylight in the shed.
> Lovely bowl though Chas,will you be power sanding the marks out??


 Thinking about it Paul, they niggle, but might just make matters worse if I touch it.

The wood is just on the cusp of being firewood fodder for hardness, like spalted beech that has gone a bit too far, will see what happens with the next piece I think.


----------



## CHJ (11 Jun 2014)

Further searching and looking at some other samples in store I have I've come down on the side of Black Walnut.
These images go a long way to convince me


----------



## Bodrighy (11 Jun 2014)

I get offcuts of American black walnut from the furniture factory with the strong contrasting that you have here Chas but the graining is not as open looking as in your bowl. Should be able to tell the difference by the smell, very different to pear.

Pete


----------



## CHJ (11 Jun 2014)

Likewise on the furniture grade stuff *Pete*, coming to conclusion that this being a much smaller diameter UK grown tree the grain patterns are showing up differently.

Wood is very much passed it's sell-by date so smell is difficult to compare.


----------



## Woodmonkey (11 Jun 2014)

I would put money on that being English walnut, I turned some a couple of years ago which looked identical to that, even down to the small hole in the centre of the pith.


----------



## CHJ (11 Jun 2014)

This is the Pear I currently have from a known orchard, and why the Bark was confusing me.


----------



## Paul.J (11 Jun 2014)

I think i have some the Pear left Chas i will have a look for it and see what i have.
That last piccy looks like the Elm i have,which i think you also had some of??


----------



## CHJ (13 Jun 2014)

Not a lot of shed time this week, other duties called but had half hour to relax in garden this afternoon before starting again.
Just an indication why spinning bits of wood has to take a back seat some days.



<<<<Linky Pic.


----------



## Dalboy (13 Jun 2014)

I know what you mean I spend 1/2 hour in the morning while it is still cool in the greenhouse and veg patch to do any weeding. Then off to the shed and back in the garden at the end of the day to do any watering. Darn it isn't it a hard life :twisted:


----------



## devonwoody (14 Jun 2014)

I know what you mean I have been tending to this lot a bed of poppies etc. around 20ft x 10ft.


----------



## CHJ (16 Jun 2014)

Getting back to normal routine this week with luck, but there are still some chores need doing before the wood sorting starts.

Added some more pics to the veg. plot showing salad and herb beds amongst other things after a quick once over for kitchen needs this morning.


 <<< linky Pic.


----------



## CHJ (18 Jun 2014)

Snatched another (warm) hour in the shed.

*Walnut* 150mm dia.


----------



## Graham Orm (18 Jun 2014)

CHJ":la15tdr2 said:


> Snatched another (warm) hour in the shed.
> 
> *Walnut* 150mm dia.



Wow, simple......but grain and finish combined make it stunning!


----------



## Dalboy (18 Jun 2014)

=D> =D> =D> When you have grain like that I think the simple forms really show it off. You have just done that justice


----------



## devonwoody (19 Jun 2014)

very nice , (but its too warm in there at the moment for me these days) take care.


----------



## CHJ (19 Jun 2014)

A couple more 'Simples' from differing woods whilst evaluating some tooling, turnings the easiest bit, trying to be subjective about products with differing characteristics against differing wood types has a distinct ability to provide enough variables it's hard to come to any conclusion other than "It's OK"

*Elm, * 167mm dia.





*Ash,* 175mm dia.


----------



## Bodrighy (19 Jun 2014)

'simple' is harder than fancy decorated or textured work Chas as you are well aware. Keep looking for tool marks or sanding marks and failing LOL

Pete


----------



## CHJ (19 Jun 2014)

Bodrighy":opig32cf said:


> Keep looking for tool marks or sanding marks and failing


 You're not alone *Pete*, * mark one critic is apt to point out unusual characteristics as it is without me leaving ammunition if I can avoid it.

The biggest step forward in achieving less of the above I believe is to stop the lathe, look at the piece and then work on blemishes individually, the majority whilst still stationary.

* why do you think I only upload reduced resolution images.


----------



## CHJ (19 Jun 2014)

Wondering if I can use some of these techniques (video link) to hide blemishes in future, save a lot of tool sharpening and abrasives.


----------



## Dalboy (19 Jun 2014)

CHJ":1a7289dm said:


> Wondering if I can use some of these techniques (video link) to hide blemishes in future, save a lot of tool sharpening and abrasives.


I think I'll stick with good tool control it would be easier :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## CHJ (21 Jun 2014)

Only some blank sorting today and shop and plot tidy up but managed to add half a dozen more shots of the garden to the page

 <<<linky pic.


----------



## Dalboy (21 Jun 2014)

CHJ":y4hok5vg said:


> Only some blank sorting today and shop and plot tidy up but managed to add half a dozen more shots of the garden to the page
> 
> <<<linky pic.



Just looked at you Plot looks great must be quite large. Would love to be able to dig a veg patch like that


----------



## devonwoody (22 Jun 2014)

Nice garden Chas. is your wife head gardener?


----------



## Paul.J (22 Jun 2014)

Looking good Chas all round  
Is that Elm some of what i gave you,looks better than anythng i have turned from it so doubt it is??


----------



## CHJ (22 Jun 2014)

devonwoody":105eu2zw said:


> Nice garden Chas. is your wife head gardener?


Head critic more like John, although the daily "Tidy Look" aspects of the flower patches is her domain.


----------



## CHJ (22 Jun 2014)

Paul.J":czw6oniy said:


> Looking good Chas all round
> Is that Elm some of what i gave you,looks better than anythng i have turned from it so doubt it is??


No Paul, it's some of the young hedgerow stuff I gleaned when my neighbour had to dress his field access lane to get equipment down.


----------



## Paul.J (22 Jun 2014)

CHJ":1qhc1yff said:


> Paul.J":1qhc1yff said:
> 
> 
> > Looking good Chas all round
> ...


I didn't think it was,funny how you can identify wood in other ways


----------



## CHJ (16 Sep 2014)

Just woken up to the fact that I had not been adding anything to this thread for a while.

Nothing much happened on the turning front other than a few oddments whilst trying to clear the clutter, had a day in the shed today turning the last of these (the Aspidistra Vase) and a few others that await an available day to finish lids etc.

*Ash* 90mm dia.





*Ash* 250mm dia.



*Walnut* 157mm dia.



*Ash* 175mm dia.



*Ash-Walnut* 160mm dia.



*Walnut-Oak* 190mm dia.



*Walnut-Oak* 175mm dia.


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (16 Sep 2014)

Fabulous Chas...good enough to eat.


----------



## Woodmonkey (16 Sep 2014)

Great stuff as usual, I particularly like the ash-walnut combo


----------



## Paul.J (17 Sep 2014)

Lovely work Chas,i do like the Ash natural edge piece


----------



## Dalboy (17 Sep 2014)

All good turnings I especially like the oak and walnut one


----------



## CHJ (17 Sep 2014)

Thanks for the comments, bit run of the mill I'm afraid as they were just repeats of the 'same old'.

Have a couple of more little pots that may get completed tomorrow (lids) and a couple that won't be completed, other than a quick sealing to check for blemishes, for a couple of months.

Have a project in mind, remains to be seen if I can hold dimensions to match a bit of a restricted brief on form, rather than just going with the flow with whatever comes out of the wood pile.


----------



## CHJ (18 Sep 2014)

Just finished the lids for these two.
*Walnut and Ash* (90 & 85mm)







And finished these two as far as sealing to check for blemishes, will hopefully surface fully finished some time.
*Walnut & Ash *(115mm)



*Oak & Walnut* (110mm)


----------



## Paul.J (18 Sep 2014)

Ver nice work Chas,that last box will look nice when polished up


----------



## lanemaux (18 Sep 2014)

The walnut and ash with the "eyes" speaks to me amigo , love it. Would have made a great tobacco or sweets jar in The Village , say in number 2's place on "The Prisoner". Be seeing you.


----------



## CHJ (19 Sep 2014)

lanemaux":56fobkjb said:


> The walnut and ash with the "eyes" speaks to me amigo , love it. .


Pure serendipity 95% of the time.
Trying to predict the pattern outcome of contouring the wood sections is a black art which I fail to master most times.
Regardless of careful selection of wood blank orientation and trying to assemble in a pattern generating configuration it only takes the odd mm of growth ring or segment displacement to completely alter the resultant effect.


----------



## lanemaux (19 Sep 2014)

_He who dismiss serendipity has never enjoyed winning ticket._ Nothing wrong with luck amigo , and when it turns out that well claiming a touch of genius would be well excused n'est ce pas?


----------



## CHJ (19 Sep 2014)

lanemaux":1f5basj0 said:


> claiming a touch of genius would be well excused n'est ce pas?


Mais bien sûr!

As we say, accidents happen, purchaser or recipient does not need to know that of course.


----------



## CHJ (12 Oct 2014)

CHJ":kw1xqdap said:


> Have a project in mind, remains to be seen if I can hold dimensions to match a bit of a restricted brief on form, rather than just going with the flow with whatever comes out of the wood pile.



Well managed to get pretty close, things concentrate the mind somewhat more when you set yourself specific restrictions.

Inspiration:- A Chinese Vase we brought back from the factory some years ago.





My interpretation:-
*Ash and Walnut* 150mm H 95mm Dia.


----------



## Dalboy (12 Oct 2014)

Shape is spot on, as is the construction and turning of the piece. I expect no less from you


----------



## devonwoody (13 Oct 2014)

Very attractive Chas. and you have been well rewarded on your planning and concentration.

Next one to be painted like sample?


----------



## CHJ (13 Oct 2014)

devonwoody":2n0w306q said:


> Next one to be painted like sample?



If I was as skilled at painting as the Family groups who made the cloisonné were at soldering the little bits of metal and applying the enamels John I might try, one of those life experiences that tell you loud and clear that fancy tools never replace skill and learned techniques.


----------



## CHJ (25 Oct 2014)

Been just doing run of the mill pens and suchlike amongst some sorting out wood stocks so little to show for the shed time, but thought these items sorted today may be of interest.

*A new Tool Rest,* 
Recently modified my lathe Saddle to get a smoother adjustment but this had the negative effect of limiting how close to a spindle my existing rests would reach.

Recent batch of Pens finally convinced me I needed to do something about the problem, so out with the scrap farm machinery drive shaft I'd been donated for something to turn the rest stem from and found enough steel strip offcuts in the bin and a bit of stainless rod picked up from an Ikea scrap bin some years ago and set shaping them into something like the form needed.
The realisation that of all the heat needed to silver solder it all together was probably more than was in my gas cylinders I resorted to bolting the main pieces together with 6mm stainless countersunks.

The top rail posed a fixing problem, sorted by CA gluing it in place whilst I drilled through the ends into the main horizontal member and secured it by tapping 4mm and connecting with screws bonded in place with CA.











The other little project was to re-handle a Bowl Gouge, I have a couple of steels that I handled myself, but in use I've found that the value for money long steels with a standard 70-80mm inset in the handles were too long for me in use to be comfortable so needed re-handling.

To this end I turned up a location and adjustment collar insert from some aluminium and deep bored a new handle to allow the steel to be 'lost' in the handle down to a tool length that feels more manageable. Only managed to do the one, there's another on the rack I need to treat the same way.
All brought to a head because my favourite go to Hamlet (on the right in the rack pic.) is getting rather short after some 9 yrs. use.

The length of the steel as it would appear in a normal handle fixing.



With most of the surplus stowed away in handle.



And sitting on the Rack with the next one to receive the same treatment sitting two places to the right.


----------



## Rlewisrlou66 (25 Oct 2014)

Very nice work on the tool rest looks very professional.
As for the gouge, What are the benefits of having the excess stowed away the handle? 
I have some old tools that need new handles.


----------



## CHJ (25 Oct 2014)

Rlewisrlou66":37lo6a13 said:


> .. What are the benefits of having the excess stowed away the handle?
> ...


For me, it's getting a better balance and pivot point when handle held against my hip/side when forming a sweep cut.


----------



## boysie39 (26 Oct 2014)

Thanks Chas. love been kept up to date . :lol: 
I would love to be starting all over again ,much of my time would be spent reading your posts . Not that I could do the many updates and changes you have made in your workshop, but if would be far easier explaining or showing to people who have made bits and pieces for me over the years .

God Bless


----------



## CHJ (26 Oct 2014)

boysie39":iqafmsu1 said:


> .....
> I would love to be starting all over again



Glad you are still managing to get some pleasure out of your browsing *Eugene*, regards the starting all over again, I think the majority of us would embrace the opportunity with open arms, so much more in life presents itself as achievements missed when we have gained the experience and knowledge that comes with old age.


----------



## SteveF (26 Oct 2014)

nice work with that tool rest
can I put my order in now ? :lol: 

Steve


----------



## Bodrighy (27 Oct 2014)

When you buy tools all made up they are seldom an ideal length and where possible I try and buy handless tools and make them to suit. We all hold tools a bit differently and even change our stance depending on the work we are doing. One tool maker in particular seems to think that all turners are small as the handles are so short. Chas's idea is a good one and is pretty much the same idea as with the hollowing tools one can buy with adjustable handles. 

pete


----------



## Paul.J (27 Oct 2014)

Lovely work as usual Chas


----------



## CHJ (1 Nov 2014)

Got some more of the tooling chores done so thought it about time I honoured someone's request for some bits as soon as their wood was dry enough.
OK so it's going to be simple stuff no problems, how perverse can a few bits of wood be that can't be sorted quick time !!

Four hours later with a sore shin where one log got off the rack uninvited, a mound of offcuts that refused to go into the firewood sack that had to be found a home, we end up with the glorious total of:- 

*One Small Yew Bowl*.


----------



## Paul.J (3 Nov 2014)

Lovely bowl though Chas,looks like more PPE is needed :lol: :lol:


----------



## CHJ (3 Nov 2014)

Have a couple more from the half log in the rough round *Paul*, perhaps they will get sorted some time this week, busy sticking bits of wood together today and a couple of pens requested, always something going on to divert the best laid plans.

*Yew and Ash.*


----------



## paulm (3 Nov 2014)

Love the yew pen Chas 

Cheers, Paul


----------



## CHJ (3 Nov 2014)

paulm":1iqd87q7 said:


> Love the yew pen Chas
> 
> Cheers, Paul


Tried a bit of cross grain again* Paul*, not easy to turn, tears so easily if gouge not ultra sharp and slicing, lost one to bits pulling out where wood was not so dense. 

Going to experiment with a few more to see if there's potential for a bit more character but we'll have to see if the turning challenge is greater than my patience.


----------



## Bodrighy (3 Nov 2014)

Use a skew with a long grind so in essence you are planing the wood Chas....or maybe you already are LOL

Pete


----------



## CHJ (3 Nov 2014)

Bodrighy":2mb87t2a said:


> Use a skew with a long grind so in essence you are planing the wood Chas....or maybe you already are LOL
> Pete


Doing my best *Pete* but a skew and spindles are not my normal scene with my little boxes, those little short fibre runs thumbed their nose at me on one of them.


----------



## Bodrighy (3 Nov 2014)

I often use the skew on the outside of the rustic hollow forms as I find the end grain rips so easily. I run the lathe a bit faster than usual to do it and go carefully. as long as the curve isn't too great and you run down hill not uphill it isn't too difficult. You can get the same effect with a gouge if it has a long grind on it as well. 

Pete


----------



## CHJ (4 Nov 2014)

Well some of yesterdays Glued up Bits got a final turn and polish this afternoon.

*Ash & Walnut *117mm H.


----------



## devonwoody (5 Nov 2014)

I like that one as well Chas.

=D> =D> =D>


----------



## CHJ (5 Nov 2014)

Managed an couple of hours before lunch,

*YEW,* 168mm dia. max.









And another end grain trial but not so much grain character.


----------



## Graham Orm (5 Nov 2014)

Stunning stuff!


----------



## gregmcateer (6 Nov 2014)

I really like that pen


----------



## CHJ (12 Nov 2014)

Knot so perfect bit of wood, but not left as rustic as a *Pete* creation, 

*Yew *155mm dia.


----------



## Bodrighy (12 Nov 2014)

It's a pretty little bowl made, as expected, with skill and very functional which mine often aren't. 

Pete


----------



## CHJ (15 Nov 2014)

Well the Drill was turning if not the wood.

*Oak and Walnut*, repeat request for Xmas gifts.


----------



## paulm (15 Nov 2014)

Looks good Chas, like the design 

Cheers, Paul


----------



## paulm (15 Nov 2014)

Just noticed the wee yew bowl above too, lovely figuring and great finishing 

Cheers, Paul


----------



## Dalboy (15 Nov 2014)

Great candle holders something to use up more of the odd bits of wood. I made three in more of a Japanese style but with a gap down the middle and four legs HERE


----------



## CHJ (17 Nov 2014)

One of the things that comes up from time to time is the difficulty or slowness of boring larger diameter holes with Forstener bits in Hard Wood with Low Power Drill Presses or Lathes.

My solution is to start the hole with the largest drill to form a re-location socket, because you loose the central drill guide, then remove the core with smaller drills in stages.

This is how the holes were done for speed on the candle holders but works equally well in large 80-100mm bores in Vases etc.


----------



## Zeddedhed (17 Nov 2014)

I, like many others am seriously impressed by these beautiful segmented turnings.
Would it be possible for you to post a WIP of the next ones showing how you make up the blank?
I know it's said that one should not see certain things being made (sausages and laws I believe) but I'd love to know exactly what the steps are to create one of these beauties.


----------



## CHJ (17 Nov 2014)

Zeddedhed":1nw9ttdj said:


> Would it be possible for you to post a WIP of the next ones showing how you make up the blank?
> ...


There's nothing very critical or difficult other than the segment angles in these simple pieces, just make sure that segment stock is square and true to start with. 
There is a basic method WIP(2.6mb pdf) on my web site. and an older Version using the Lathe to aid assemble

For the Candle Blocks you just need to pass the wood strips through a thicknesser to ensure you have good mating surfaces for glue up and pass through again once cured to clean up the finish.

If you don't have a thicknesser then you will need to hone your hand planning skills somewhat to prepare segment stock.


----------



## Paul.J (20 Nov 2014)

Lovely work Chas


----------



## CHJ (26 Nov 2014)

Having survived the short break they took to visit Harrogate, these two finally got their pedicures completed and glossy coats on, and yes to those who saw the lathe bed induced dings they did come out with the steam treatment.


----------



## Dalboy (26 Nov 2014)

Another two great pieces. I have used water and also the steam route to get rid of the odd ding as well and normally this is followed with a sigh of relief especially after spending quite a bit of time making something.

The first is my favourite of the two


----------



## CHJ (6 Dec 2014)

A couple more with some salvaged Mahogany that got misused some years ago making some now unwanted shop jigs.

*Beech and Mahogany,* (110 & 112mm dia.)















Bases as per.


----------



## Silverbirch (6 Dec 2014)

Like them both a lot, especially the beaded one.

Ian


----------



## devonwoody (7 Dec 2014)

Chas, those designs just get more stunning (hammer)


----------

